# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ماذا يفعل المعتمر بعد انتهائه من السعي بين الصفا والمروة ؟؟!!

## أبو أيوب الحسني

فإذا أتم سعيه سبعة أشواط: من الصفا إلى المروة شوط، ومن المروة إلى الصفا شوط آخر، بحيث يبتدئ من الصفا وينتهي بالمروة، إذا أتم ذلك حلق رأسه إن كان رجلا أو قصره، والحلق أفضل لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم دعا بالمغفرة للمحلقين ثلاثا، وللمقصرين مرة واحدة، إلا من كانت عمرته عمرة تمتع فالأفضل له التقصير دون الحلق، لما جاء في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال:"من لم يكن معه هدي فليطف بالبيت وبين الصفا والمروة وليقصر وليحلل".
والحلق : تعميم شعر الرأس بالموسى، 
والتـقصير : الأخذ من جميعه بالمقص دون استئصاله بالموسى.
ويجب أن يكون الحلق أو التقصير شاملا لجميع شعر الرأس لقول الله تعالى "محلقين رؤوسكم ومقصرين". ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم حلق جميع شعر رأسه وقال:"لتأخذوا عني مناسككم". رواه مسلم.
وأما ما يفعله بعض الناس من أخذهم قليلا من بعض أطراف شعورهم بالمقص دون أن يحلقوه كله أو يقصروه كله، فهذا أمر منكر مخالف لسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم وهديه، بل قد ورد النهي عنه، كما جاء في الصحيحين عن عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم عـن القـزع. 
والقزع : هو حلق بعض الرأس وترك بعض.
 وجاء عند أبي داود عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أيضا قال: رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم صبيا قد حلق بعض شعر رأسه وترك بعضه، فنهاهم عن ذلك وقال:"احلقوه كله، أو اتركوه كله".
أما المرأة فإنها تقصر من كل قرن من شعرها أنملة، ولا حلق عليها.
ولا يلزم في الحلق أو التقصير أن يكون على المروة فور انتهائه من عمرته مباشرة، بل له أن يحلق أو يقصر في أي مكان شاء، خاصة النساء فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى انكشاف شعرهن وهتك سترهن، فالواجب عليهن أن يستترن ساعة تقصيرهن من شعورهن.
وبهذه الأعمال تمّت عمرته، وحل منها كاملا، وأبيح له كل ما حرم عليه بسبب إحرامه، 
فإن شاء بعد ذلك أن يخرج من مكة خرج، وإن شاء أن يجلس فيها جلس، ولا يلزمه أن يصلي فيها خمس صلوات ولا أكثر من ذلك ولا أقل.
ويستحب له أن يشرب من ماء زمزم لما أحب، لما جاء عند ابن ماجة عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم يقول:"ماء زمزم لما شرب له".
وجاء عند مسلم عن جابر رضي الله عنه  ـ أيضا ـ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم شرب منه في حجته.
وإن دعا حين شربه منه بما أثر عن عبدالله بن عباس رضي الله عنه من أنه كان يقول عند شربه منه: اللهم إني أسألك علما نافعا، ورزقا طيبا، وعملا صالحا متقبلا. فحسن.
والأفضل أن يحمل معه منه إلى بلاده، لما جاء عند الترمذي وغيره عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها كانت تحمل من ماء زمزم، وتخبر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم كان يحمل ماء زمزم في الأداوى والقرب، وكان يصب على المرضى ويسقيهم.
وثبت عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أنهم كانوا يحملون منه معهم إلى بيوتهم وأهليهم.
وللمسلم أن يتطوع بالطواف دون السعي، لكن ليس فيه هنا اضطباع ولا رمل، بل يطوف بملابسه المعتادة، وبعد كل طواف سبعة أشواط سنة ركعتين خلف المقام، لما جاء عند ابن ماجه وابن خزيمة عن عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم يقول:"من طاف بالبيت، وصلى ركعتين، كان كعتق رقبة".
وطواف الوداع ليس من أعمال العمرة، وإنما هو من واجبات الحج.
ولا يجوز التمسح بجدار الكعبة ولا بكسوتها ولا بالمقام، ولا يصلي ركعتين بعد السعي بين الصفا والمروة لعدم ثبوت ذلك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ولا عن أحد من أصحابه الراشدين.
وليحذر المسلم من الفسوق والعصيان في الحرم ومن الظلم والإفساد فيه، فإن حرمة المكان تجعل الذنب الصغير كبيرا، وقد قال الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم:"ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم نذقه من عذاب أليم".
(العمدة في مسائل العمرة)

----------


## مصطفى الفراجي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لما جاء عند الترمذي وغيره عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها كانت تحمل من ماء زمزم، وتخبر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم كان يحمل ماء زمزم في الأداوى والقرب، وكان يصب على المرضى ويسقيهم.
> 
> وطواف الوداع ليس من أعمال العمرة، وإنما هو من واجبات الحج.


بارك الله فيك .
حديث عائشة عند الترمذي لكن دون قوله : في الأداوى والقرب، وكان يصب على المرضى ويسقيهم.
وإنما هي عند البخاري في تاريخه 3 / 189. وانظر " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 883 ).

أما طواف الوداع فهو من أعمال العمرة أيضا ، والخلاف في وجوبه أو استحبابه معروف ، وهو داخل في عموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا ينفرن أحد حتى يكون آخر عهده بالبيت.

----------

